# J&E MAHONEY, Portsmouth Va



## mackle (Feb 4, 2013)

Forgive me folks.  Know nothing about bottles, but walking an old rice field, never developed land near mouth of the Cape Fear River, I picked up this clear glass bottle (corked) marked J&E MAHONEY, Portsmouth, Alexandria, and Norfolk Va.   About 6" tall, it has imperfections, bubbles in the glass, and a seam up each side.  Tried to research it myself, but just too much I don't know.   
 Any ideas?


----------



## Bottleworm (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Pictures will really help.


----------



## epackage (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, can you post a pic?


----------



## epackage (Feb 4, 2013)

Here's a great blog writeup regarding John and Edward...

 http://pre-prowhiskeymen.blogspot.com/2011/04/fixing-whiskey-in-mahoneyville.html


----------



## mackle (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow.  I'm impressed.  Your response took me to a Blog that included a picture and a wealth of information about the J&E Mahoney whisky distillers.  Thanks.  I'm trying to post a picture, from that blog,  that is exactly like the bottle I found, except mine is in much nicer condition.
   Thanks a bunch.. this could get interesting!
 Mackle


----------



## epackage (Feb 4, 2013)

Happy to help...[]


----------

